# New JPS From Wombat



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, just a few words about Wombats new 'JPS' shooter that arrived yesterday. Well basically its an absolute ripper - the new design fits the hand perfectly offering great ergonomics.

Build quality as always is fantastic with a great combinations of woods - for pics check out the JPS thread in Home Made Slingshots. I got the first one with Jarrah.

As a final summary this is another great design from Wombat with outstanding fit and finish.

Cheers to all.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Cheers, glad you like it.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes a very nice shooter, i like the curved handle, have fun with it, cheers !!


----------

